# Colton Fly Fishing Sale



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

That is a good deal. I wish there was an active thread that people updated with deals on gear!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Tempted to pull the trigger on the 6 wt crg2 reel but it's a bit heavy. For the price it may just be worth it.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

How is that Leviathan rod? might pick up the LXS11


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Do the reels come in any color other than gunsmoke?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I just bought the crg2 for my new 6wt rod. It will be my bass and light saltwater setup. After speaking with Bob at Colton it's a cork drag setup similar to a smaller tibor or abel. He said he designed it with saltwater fishing in mind and said the drag would be more than adequate for inshore applications. If the machine work is good quality this is a hell of a deal they have. $135 for a large arbor reel is a steal. I did some research and couldn't find anything bad about the reel. It's a bit heavy for it's size but that's not a big deal. Once I get it in I will report back.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I just bought the crg2 for my new 6wt rod. It will be my bass and light saltwater setup. After speaking with Bob at Colton it's a cork drag setup similar to a smaller tibor or abel. He said he designed it with saltwater fishing in mind and said the drag would be more than adequate for inshore applications. If the machine work is good quality this is a hell of a deal they have. $135 for a large arbor reel is a steal. I did some research and couldn't find anything bad about the reel. It's a bit heavy for it's size but that's not a big deal. Once I get it in I will report back.


I'm really debating getting one and lining it with 6wt line.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

That's what I'm doing with mine, 6 wt on my new predator. For 135 I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> I read a few feedback postings across the net and it seems Colton is just rebranded Chinese reels. Even though they say made in the USA.
> 
> IDE rather stick with my Allen trout II for my 6wt.


I don't know the first thing about these reels, but I really doubt that is true.  For many years I worked for a company that imported just about all of it's products with few exceptions,  most of them I made in house.  The legal ramifications and fines that a small company like that would face is likely to put them under for doing that.  Seriously they really threatened us with hell if the "Made in XXXX" stickers fell off before the end customer got a hold of the product.  We once had to label 10-15k products (40' containers worth) by hand because the mfg screwed up and did not do it.  I shudder to think what would happen if someone purposefully relabeled to say made in USA.  We used to get 1-2 containers a month, I expect Colton gets 1 maybe 2 a year if that.  Again, I expect they could not survive getting fined and they know it.

Like I said I know nothing about the reels.  I have no idea about their quality. This is just a comment on relabeling.  I would suspect those are rumors started by the ignorant, haters, or people that have something to gain.  If it is true then Colton will get spanked hard.  I wish them luck, and I will look at their reels when I am in the market again.  If I like what I see and the price point then I decide if I want one.  I like having choices.

Swamp

Edit:  If according to the previous post Colton reels are made in USA then they should not get any containers.  It was just to illustrate volume anyway.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Post edited: These reels are made in the USA!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't put a lot of stock in people's online opinions. You never know who the person is making damaging claims or their motive. For that one bad review I read a ton of good ones. After talking with Bob at Colton I would be surprised if the reel was a pos. He seemed fairly particular about his products. Again this is going on a 6wt so I don't really have the need or desire to spend any more than I have already invested. I was looking at the alpha but it was too big and heavy for my preference on a 6wt.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

As for the rebranded comment I don't think that's the case. I haven't seen any other reels that look exactly the same. Made in China? Maybe on the crg II but not sure. If that is the case they are certainly not alone.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Yeah it seems that they are made in the USA, and are a great deal. Be sure to let us know how yours works out.

I'm debating on if I want to replace my Allen Alpha II or my Allen Trout II with one...8wt or 6wt respectively.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

That one guy on TidalFish is the only negative I have heard of. Dont own one but they look solid to me. There are few pics of tunas on the customer gallery. If it can handle that a bulldogging big red is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Photos of my torrent I got in the mail.

This reel really is awesome:


----------

